# Treatment Options for Stargazing



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Treatment Options for Stargazing



> Stargazing is a term that refers to a condition where a chick is unable to hold its head upright. Instead, the head of the chick flops backward and rests upon its back, giving the impression that the chick is looking at the sky, or stargazing. This condition is the result of a progressive paralysis that starts in the feet and works its way up through the legs and wings to finally affect the neck. If you have a chick with this condition, leg function will be impeded and the bird may even...


Read more about this article here...


----------

